# Is there a way to Play MP3s?



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

I was surprised to find out that the stock CD changer in my 2005 SE does not play MP3s.  I assume there is no way to make the stock CD Changer play MP3s but are there other solutions out there? Could I replace the stock 2005 CD Changer with a newer X-Trail CD Changer (assuming they play MP3s and that it can be found)? Any other thoughts?


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

are u asking if there is a way to connect MP-3 players, or play cd formatted in mp3 file type?

U'll have to change the head unit to play mp3 filed cd's but if u want to play music from an mp3 player u can use an FM transmitter and tune it into your stock radio, no wires needed, i use a griffin i trip for my ipod, but u can get many types that transmit the sound signal from the headphone socket


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

*mp3 CDs*



MARKTHEEVILDUDE said:


> are u asking if there is a way to connect MP-3 players, or play cd formatted in mp3 file type?
> 
> U'll have to change the head unit to play mp3 filed cd's but if u want to play music from an mp3 player u can use an FM transmitter and tune it into your stock radio, no wires needed, i use a griffin i trip for my ipod, but u can get many types that transmit the sound signal from the headphone socket


MarkTheEvilDude, I was thinking about playing CDs formatted in mp3 file type. I saw that there were a couple of threads about connecting iPods but that's not what I was looking for...


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

*dSly* If you want to play mp3 CD's you will need to change the stock stereo.....I recently changed mine to a Kenwood double din (changed it myself) and it fit like a glove...I actually did a full music install with two amplifiers and a sub box. If you need more info on it, or pics let me know...I can throw up a few.


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

P11SR20DET said:


> *dSly* If you want to play mp3 CD's you will need to change the stock stereo.....I recently changed mine to a Kenwood double din (changed it myself) and it fit like a glove...I actually did a full music install with two amplifiers and a sub box. If you need more info on it, or pics let me know...I can throw up a few.


Thanks P11SR20DET, I wouldn't mind seeing how it's done, how it looks like and how much it costs...


----------

